# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  موقف المنبر من العصيان المدني السوداني - دعوة للنقاش

## Jimmy_Doe

*موقف المنبر من العصيان المدني السوداني - دعوة للنقاش

اخواني الصفوة عموماً، و ادارة المنبر المبجلة خصوصاً أستميحكم عذراً في طرح موضوع اعلم تعارضه مع لوائح منبرنا. لكن كلنا يعلم علم اليقين مدي الظلم الذي حاق بأهلنا صغاراً وكباراً، نساءً ورجالاً. كلنا رأي مثالاً للقهر والعنف الذي واجهه اخواننا واخواتنا واولادنا وبناتنا لما خرجوا للشوارع في 2013 يشكون ضيق الحال.

الشعب السوداني المعلم الان وجد الطريقة الامثل للتعامل مع ظلم وطغيان ولاة الامر، والذي اعترف به حتي من ناصرهم ودافع عنهم. ما يحدث في السودان الان من دعوة للاعتصام المدني السلمي هو رسالة هذا الشعب لكل العالم اننا صفوة. حركة عفوية شعبية نقية لا يستطيع حزب او سياسي ان ينسبها لنفسه. حدث تاريخي ستنظر له الاجيال القادمة كما ننظر الان للاستقلال وثورة اكتوبر.

مريخنا العظيم هو السودان، وابناؤه علي مر الاجيال، لعيبة ومشجعين وادارة، كانوا اقرب الناس لنبض هذا الشعب الطيب المسالم. فهل يجوز ان نقف علي الرصيف في مثل هذه الايام؟؟؟

نحن المريخاب ابناء مانديلا، وما ادراك ما مانديلا ونضاله الطويل ضد الظلم وتضحيته بكل شيئ، فهل يليق بابناء مانديلا الوقوف علي الرصيف بينما بنات الثانوية يقدن ركب التحدي والعصيان؟

اعرف ان الالتزام باللوائح مهم، ولكن اري ان علينا واجب تاريخي كصفوة ان نقرأ نبض الشعب ونقف في صفه ونجعل من منبرنا منفذا لصوت الحق والعدل. اقترح ان تعدل اللوائح مؤقتاً للسماح بمتابعة العصيان المدني السوداني في المنبر. فماذا ترون يا ابناء مانديلا؟؟ 

*

----------


## الجراح

*لا للدخول في متاهات السياسه...  ارجو ان يقتصر المنبر علي نقل ومناقشة اخبار الرياضة والمريخ...
                        	*

----------


## ايمن الطاهر

*الرياضة لا تنفصل عن السياسة فكلها مناحي حياتنا ونعم للعصيان
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المنبر وكل المنتديات الرياضية بعيدة عن السياسة

وستظل هكذا

المنابر السياسية كثيرة ومتوفرة 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النقاشات في هذه المواضيع بين مع وضد تجلب الخلافات بين الاعضاء لذا الابتعاد عنها افضل

*

----------


## عادل الناصر

*كفاية الفيس والواتساب والمواقع الاخرى والشباب هنا اكيد عندهم فيها حسابات ويتفاعلون مع الموضوع..... خلونا هنا لمريخنا يكون أفضل
                        	*

----------


## ودامبده

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

لجواز الخروج على الحاكم هناك خمسة شروط

أولاً: وقوع الحاكم في الكفر البواح الصريح والذي عندنا من الله فيه برهان 
ثانيا: اقامة الحجة عليه 
ثالثاً: القدرة على إزالته دون اية مفاسد
رابعاً: القدرة على تنصيب مسلم مكانه يتمكن من اقامة شريعة الله في الارض 
خامساً: ألاّ يترتب على هذا الخروج مفسدة على المسلمين أعظم من مفسدة بقاء الحاكم في الحكم , وذلك: (خشية اراقة دماء المسلمين بغير حق, واحداث الفوضى , والافساد على البلاد والعباد في جميع المناحي الدينية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية والأمنية والتدريسية وما الى ذلك من أمور تهم مصالح المسلمين ومعايشهم 

قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله 
فمن كان من المؤمنين بأرض هو فيها مستضعف , أو في وقت هو فيه مستضعف ؛ فليعمل بآية الصبر والصفح عمّن يؤذي الله تعالى ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم, من الذين أوتوا الكتاب والمشركين .
وأما أهل القوة فإنما يعملون بآية قتال أئمة الكفر الذين يَطعنون في الدين , وبآيةقتال الذين أوتوا الكتاب حتى يُعطوا الجزية عن يدٍ وهم صاغرون 
( الصارم المسلول 2/413 )

وقال العلامة ابن باز رحمه الله 
إلا إذا رأى المسلمون كفراً بَواحاً عندهم من الله فيه برهان , فلا بأس أن يخرجوا على هذا السلطان لإزالته إذا كان عندهم قدرة , أما إذا لم يكن عندهم قدرة أو كان الخروج يسبب شراً أكثر فلا يخرجـــــــــــــــــوا , وليس لهم الخروج ؛ وذلك رعاية للمصالح العامة .
والقاعدة الشرعية المجْمَع عليها أنه ( لا يجوز إزالة الشر بما هو أشر منه ) ؛ بل يجب درء الشر بما يُزيله أو يُخففه . أما درء الشر بشرِّ أكثر فلا يجوز بإجماع المسلمين .
فإذا كانت هذه الطائفة – التي تريد إزالة هذا السلطان الذي فعل كفراً بواحاً وعندها قدرة تُزيله بها, ولديها البديل عنه بامامٍ مسلمٍ صالحٍ طيب من دون أن يترتب على هذا الخروج فساد كبير على المسلمين , أوشر أعظم من شر هذا السلطان : فلا بأس 
أما إذا كان الخروج يترتب عليه فساد كبير واختلال الأمن وظلم الناس واغتيال من لا يستحقّ الاغتيال إلى غير هذا من الفساد العظيم
فهــذا لا يجــــــــــــوز 
الفتاوى 8/203 

وقال العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في الخروج على الحاكم الكافر
إن كنا قادرين على إزالته دون مفاسد أعظم وأكبر من بقاءه , فحينئذ نخرج , وإذا كنا غير قادرين , فلا نخرج ؛ لأن جميع الواجبات الشرعية مشروطة بالقدرة والاستطاعة .
ثم إذا خرجنا فقد يترتب على خروجنا مفسدة أكبر وأعظم مما لو بقي هذا الرجل على ما هو عليه, لأننا لو خرجنا عليه ثم ظهرت العزة له ؛ صرنا أذلة أكثر , وتمادى في طغيانه وكفره أكثر -
الباب المفتوح 3/126 ، لقاء 51 ، سؤال 1222 

وعليه : فما قرَّره أهل العلم مِن الكفر الأكبر ، ووقع فيه الحاكم ؛ فإنه لا يلزم منه جواز الخروج عليه ولو أقيمت عليه الحجة ، بل لا بد من النظر في الشروط الأخرى المبيحة للخروج . 

رسالة الحُكم بغير ما أنزل الله
مناقشة تأصيلية علمية هادئة
للشيخ بندر العتيبي 
سُئل العلامة صالح الفوزان حفظه الله سؤالا ما نصه
هناك مَنْ يُسَوّغُ للشّباب الخروج على الحكومات دون الضّوابط الشّرعيّة؛ ما هو منهجنا في التّعامل مع الحاكم المسلم وغير المسلم؟

فأجاب فضيلته بما يلي 

الحمد لله : انّ منهجنا في التّعامل مع الحاكم المسلم السَّمعُ والطّاعة؛ امتثالاً لقوله سبحانه وتعالى في سورة النساء 59
يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ أَطِيعُواْ اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُواْ الرَّسُولَ وَأُوْلِي الأَمْرِ مِنكُمْ فَإِن تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ إِن كُنتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَحْسَنُ تَأْوِيلاً

والرد الى الله تعالى هو القرآن الكريم, والرد الى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم هو السنة النبوية المطهرة

ولعلّ الحديث التالي يوافق الآية تمامًا , قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:
أوصيكم بتقوى الله والسّمع والطّاعة، وإن تأمّر عبدٌ؛ فإنّه مَن يَعِش منكم؛ فسوف يرى اختلافًا كثيرًا؛ فعليكم بسنّتي وسنّة الخلفاء الرّاشدين المهديّين من بعدي

وفي صحيح البخاري , يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم:
مَن أطاع الأميرَ؛ فقد أطاعني، ومَن عصى الأمير؛ فقد عصاني

وفي صحيح مسلم من حديث حذيفة رضي الله عنه, أنّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : اسمع وأطِع، وإن أُخِذ مالُك، وضُرِبَ ظهرُك
إلى غير ذلك من الأحاديث الواردة في الحثِّ على السّمع والطاعة

فوليُّ أمر المسلمين يجب طاعته في طاعة الله ، فإن أمر بمعصيةٍ ؛ فلا يُطاع في أمر المعصية، لكنّه يُطاع في غير ذلك من أمور الطّاعة

وأمّا التعامل مع الحاكم الكافر
فانّ هذا يختلف باختلاف الأحوال : فإن كان في المسلمين قوَّةٌ ومَنْعةٍ وفيهم استطاعةلمقاتلة الحاكم وتنحيته عن الحكم ,وإيجادحاكم مسلم يُقرُّ ويفرضُ شريعة الله على الأرض , عندها يجب عليهم ذلك، ولعلّ هذا من الجهاد في سبيل الله
أمّا إذا كانوا لا يستطيعون إزالته ؛ فلا يجــــــوز لهم أن يَتَحَرَّشوا بالظَّلمة الكفرة؛ لأنَّ هذا يعود على المسلمين بالضَّرر والإبادة، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عاش في مكة ثلاثة عشرة سنة بعد البعثة ومعه من اسلم من اصحابه، والولاية كانت للكفَّار، ومع ذلك لم يُنازلوا الكفَّار، بل كانوا مَنْهيِّين عن قتال الكفَّار في تلك الحقبة ، ولم يُؤمَر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالقتال إلا بعدما هاجر صلى الله عليه وسلم , وصار له دولةٌ وجماعةٌ يستطيع أن يُقاتل الكفَّار بهم
.
هذا هو منهج الإسلام
إذا كان المسلمون تحت ولايةٍ كافرةٍ ولا يستطيعون إزالتها؛ فإنّهم يتمسَّكون بإسلامهم وبعقيدتهم ، ويلجئون إلى الله عزوجل بالدعاء ، ولكن لا يُخاطرون بأنفسهم ولا يُغامرون في مجابهة الكفّار؛ لأنّ ذلك يعود عليهم بالإبادة والقضاء على الدّعوة، أمّا إذا كان لهم قوّةٌيستطيعون بها الجهاد؛ فإنّهم يُجاهدون في سبيل الله وفق الضّوابط المعروفة.
(ر (رقم الفتوى: 15872
السؤال الاخير هل الحاكم كافر ؟!
ان كانت الاجابة بلا
قال تعالى:( قُلِ اللَّهُمَّ مَالِكَ الْمُلْكِ تُؤْتِي الْمُلْكَ مَن تَشَاءُ وَتَنزِعُ الْمُلْكَ مِمَّن تَشَاءُ وَتُعِزُّ مَن تَشَاءُ وَتُذِلُّ مَن تَشَاءُ بِيَدِكَ الْخَيْرُ انك على شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ)
اللهم أصلح ولاة أمورنا، اللهم ارزقهم البطانة الصالحة التي تعينهم لعمل الخيرالاحكام والفتاوى منقولة
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*نريد فى منبرنا ان نتنفس هواءا نقيا ليس ملوثا باحاديث السياسه
التى مادخلت موقعا الا هدته وهدمته على رؤوس اصحابه
خلينا فى مريخنا وبس !!!!
رجاآآآآآآآآآآآآءا !!!!
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*اخبار المريخ فقط

*

----------


## Jimmy_Doe

*الاخوان الجراح وكسلاوي وعادل الناصر والأبيض ضميرك وعاطف الشيخ احترم وجهة نظركم رغم اختلافي معاها، و ده كان الغرض من دعوة النقاش دي. اتمني انو الممناعة في نقاش امر العصيان في المنبر ما تعني عدم انشغال الناس بي هم البلد، وانما بس عشان المحافظة علي الجو العام في المنبر. لكم التحية والاحترام الاكيد
*

----------


## Jimmy_Doe

*اخي ودامبده، شكرا علي الاضافة، ما اعتقد الفتاوي دي تنطبق علي حاكم جاء علي ظهر دبابة وقتل الاف الابرياء وشرد وجوّع النساء والشيوخ والاطفال. اقل ما يوصف به مثل هذا انه سلطان جائر، وافضل الجهاد كلمة حق في وجه سلطانٍ جائر. لك التحية والاحترام الاكيد
*

----------


## Jimmy_Doe

*اخي ايمن الطاهر، شكرا علي تأييدك للفكرة و لوقوفك الواضح مع هم البلد، ربنا يصرف عن البلد كل ظالم. يبدو اننا أقلية في اقتراح فتح باب النقاش حول العصيان في المنبر، لكن اكيد اغلب الصفوة شايلين هم البلد و ما ح يتخاذلوا يوم الاثنين ان شاء الله، لكل الصفوة التحية والاحترام الاكيد
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*لا أتفق مع السياسة هنا 
تجد كوز ومعارض و زول الله هنا 
كلهم مريخاب فقط 
ان اختلفوا تبقى مشكلة
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*السياسه دي مش خربت علينا مجتمعنا الرياضي وتسعى لفرض هيمنتها عليه
                        	*

----------


## Mirikhabi

*ياخوي خليك في المريخ سااااي .. طلعونا كفار عشان بنقاوم الظلم وبنقول لا 

خليك في الكورة وبس في المنتدى قبل يجس زول يعلن فينا الجهاد ويفجر لينا نفسه كمان
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*ابعدو السياسه عن المنبر لانها بتسبب خلافات رجاء
                        	*

----------

